# Ninja



## Mon Mon (Oct 14, 2003)

Hope ya like it!


----------



## chaosomega (Oct 14, 2003)

As evidenced by my signature, the purpouse of the ninja is to flip out and kill people! That is my vote!


----------



## Shodan (Oct 16, 2003)

How about because I wanted to learn how to fly?!!  :rofl: 

  :asian:  :karate:

  But seriously- I don't know much about what schools or places there are out there training in the art of ninja- but I do think they learn some good lessons.......especially when it comes to being sneaky.


----------



## Greg Chapman (Oct 17, 2003)

Hmmm none of the above!

to learn martial arts and learn a system of self protection and the protection of others in a changing society, i think the majority of "ninja" out there would come up with something similar.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 19, 2004)

Lemme think....

Ninja = babes....too easy!


----------



## Xequat (Sep 23, 2004)

Definitely for the babes.  And to play kickass guitar!


----------



## unterlich (Sep 27, 2004)

To go on a spiritual quest that involves babes in bikini's =========> Of course


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 7, 2004)

I never really did think twice about it.:supcool:


----------



## ninhito (Oct 7, 2004)

Top use my shinobijutsu to flip out and kill people is the what i voted.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 7, 2004)

To be a Mammal.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 7, 2004)

Am I the only one that wishes he had the ability to reach through his screen and  bitchslap every person who references the real ultimate power site like it's a new thing that none of us have seen before? Kinda like when a friend of yours gets a new e-mail account and forwards you all those chain e-mails ("Forward this to 20 people, then hit CTL+C and little Timmy will get $1 towards his kidney transplant from Microsoft"). It's getting old, folks.

Jeff


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 7, 2004)

> Am I the only one that wishes he had the ability to reach through his screen and bitchslap every person who references the real ultimate power site like it's a new thing that none of us have seen before?



No.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry, just couldn't help myself. Won't happen again.:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 7, 2004)

Kreth said:
			
		

> It's getting old, folks.
> 
> Jeff


Yeah.  Sorry.  Couldnt resist.  Ive always wanted to be a mammal.

Lets start referencing www.entertheninja.com instead. 

"Dont F*** with a Ninja"


----------



## sojobow (Oct 9, 2004)

Jay Bell said:
			
		

> No.


me make 3


----------



## unterlich (Oct 12, 2004)

and im 4


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 27, 2004)

:flame: My interest was tweaked in 1977 when an instructor I trained with was telling me about "Death Touch" he had heard of an ancient Japanese ability to control other's anotomy through accupressure. My quest for ancient possibly forbidden knowledge was begun.  When  learning of the ancients "Ninja" I read and pursued more knowledge. The rest if history. There is still so much I have to learn grasshopper! (like stick to a wall, like Ashida Kim in his photos).


----------



## jibran (Oct 28, 2004)

unterlich said:
			
		

> and im 4


5


			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> 6) Don't post a link to the Real Ultimate Power website saying how cool it is. The novelty value of that site wears off pretty quickly


hmm...


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, in fairness this was an old post that was originally made prior to Kaith Posting that, I believe.  Someone revived it.


----------



## jibran (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh, I am sorry; I did not notice. I thought that it was recent.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2004)

jibran said:
			
		

> Oh, I am sorry; I did not notice. I thought that it was recent.


 Nah. the original post was made like a year ago... people have just been posting in it recently... myself included.  

 Why?

 WHO KNOWS.


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 28, 2004)

> Why?



Boredom??


----------



## Satt (Nov 1, 2004)

I just wanted to learn how to play the cow bell.


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 1, 2004)

I was looking for a creative way to wipe out people!


----------



## ginshun (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, I really wanted to learn how to turn invisible, but now that I realize that only comes at the higher levels, I will settle for flipping out and killing people in the meantime.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 3, 2005)

You do realize that you resurrected a two-month old thread?

Jeff


----------



## ginshun (Mar 7, 2005)

actaully, I didn't realize it.  Oh well I guess. Sorry.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 7, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> You do realize that you resurrected a two-month old thread?



Actually, a few hours before Ginshun posted the thread was at the top of the list again. I nearly had my eyes bug out when I saw that the latest post in the ninjutsu section was by someone banned for several months. I think that if you vote in the poll, the thread gets active again and goes to the top of the list.


----------



## saru1968 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmmm none of the above!

to learn martial arts and learn a system of self protection and the protection of others in a changing society, i think the majority of "ninja" out there would come up with something similar.

(sorry Greg cut n paste is wonderfull):jedi1:


----------



## Nightstalker (May 2, 2005)

Im 6!!! I hate that site!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 2, 2005)

Nightstalker said:
			
		

> Im 6!!! I hate that site!!!


Nightstalker, Welcome to Martialtalk.

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 2, 2005)

-Mod Note-

Thread Locked as it has run its course, and Everyone is sick of Real Ultimate Power.


----------

